# MVB: Most Valuable Bobcat



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

How does everybody see the team as it was this past season?

Laurie


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I picked G. Wallace because he brings it so hard on both ends of hte court. Not to say that Felton, Knight or any other player don't just that Wallace had to play out of position all season and still put up very solid stats

EDIT: Just thought about it and Felton played out of position too but ill still give it to Gerald


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Gerald Wallace


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Wallace clearly had a great season, but I pick Raymond Felton because he really stepped it up when needed and won alot of games.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> I pick Raymond Felton because he really stepped it up when needed and won alot of games.


I went with Felton for the same reason--and because he improved so tremendously as the season went on. Matt Carroll's my favorite Bobcats, but Most Valuable has to be Felton, IMO.

Laurie


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would say it's a tie between Knight and Felton.I would bet that they are the only two good players on the team who were actually able to play more than 70 games this season.Hell I never even saw May play and I only saw Okafor play three or four games.Wallace was the best player on the team,but he missed a lot of games.

It really amazes me how little respect Knight gets.He led the league in assist to turnover ratio I believe,averaged over 9 assists per game second in the league in steals with more steals than turnovers...Yet everyone acts like he's invisible or his accomplishments come with some caveat.I really hope the Cats can trade him to a playoff team for something comparable.He's a damned good point guard and he could really help someone if they had the sense to see it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> It really amazes me how little respect Knight gets.He led the league in assist to turnover ratio I believe,averaged over 9 assists per game second in the league in steals with more steals than turnovers...Yet everyone acts like he's invisible or his accomplishments come with some caveat.I really hope the Cats can trade him to a playoff team for something comparable.He's a damned good point guard and he could really help someone if they had the sense to see it.


Oh, I don't discount his worth at all. Knight's definitely solid. In fact, I like that Felton/Knight backcourt; they seem to play really well together. I wouldn't trade him; I'd make it worth his while to stay.

Laurie


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

id have to say gerald, he stepped up at both ends and became your teams leader/go to guy in the absence of Emeka


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Diable said:


> I would say it's a tie between Knight and Felton.I would bet that they are the only two good players on the team who were actually able to play more than 70 games this season.Hell I never even saw May play and I only saw Okafor play three or four games.Wallace was the best player on the team,but he missed a lot of games.
> 
> It really amazes me how little respect Knight gets.He led the league in assist to turnover ratio I believe,averaged over 9 assists per game second in the league in steals with more steals than turnovers...Yet everyone acts like he's invisible or his accomplishments come with some caveat.I really hope the Cats can trade him to a playoff team for something comparable.He's a damned good point guard and he could really help someone if they had the sense to see it.


Knight is a loser. Remember when Felton said before the season we are going to make the playoffs? Knight then smiled and said something along the lines of "he's young". Is that the attitude you want from your point guard, who is suposed to be the leader? Why even try if you don't think you can make the playoffs? What does that say to the many young guys on the team when the veteran they are supposed to look up to is saying crap like that. That's the kind of losing attitude that keeps expansion teams down long after they are created, long after they should have the cap space and lottery picks to be competetive. You want guys that think they can win every game they play in, guys that KNOW they can win every game they play in no matter if they are down 20. Not defeatist "we have no chance in hell" attitudes before the season even starts. That's why Knight gets no respect. All the assists in the world won't change that.


----------



## MoonTheLoon (Apr 25, 2006)

Good point... look at Sam Cassell. He goes to the Clippers, a franchise that always loses despite having pretty good talent, brings a winning attitude, and voila now they are up 2-0 in the playoffs.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

iverson101 said:


> Knight is a loser. Remember when Felton said before the season we are going to make the playoffs? Knight then smiled and said something along the lines of "he's young".


 :upset: I never heard this. That just sucks.




> Is that the attitude you want from your point guard, who is suposed to be the leader? Why even try if you don't think you can make the playoffs? What does that say to the many young guys on the team when the veteran they are supposed to look up to is saying crap like that.


Well, of course it's not what you want from your point guard/team leader; I don't think anybody would say it is. Teaching the rookies hopelessness is never okay. I have to assume, though, that Coach Bickerstaff must've addressed this at some point, or Brevin Knight would've been gone. (See: Kareem Rush.)



> You want guys that think they can win every game they play in, guys that KNOW they can win every game they play in no matter if they are down 20. Not defeatist "we have no chance in hell" attitudes before the season even starts. That's why Knight gets no respect. All the assists in the world won't change that.


People can change, and Knight _did_ make serious effort this season. If he still held that crappy attitude, it sure didn't show in his words and play. As I said, if that quote was publicized, Bickerstaff undoubtedly dealt with Knight, and the season went on. Seems kind of unfair to continue to judge Knight negatively based on what was said months ago when he's done his best to make up for it.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

MoonTheLoon said:


> Good point... look at Sam Cassell. He goes to the Clippers, a franchise that always loses despite having pretty good talent, brings a winning attitude, and voila now they are up 2-0 in the playoffs.


Yeah, but Cassell's an alien, so he doesn't count. Who knows what magic they may have?

Laurie


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Felton was great, but I think all season long Gerald Wallace was a rock. I give to Gerald slightly above Ray.

The Bobcats have a lot to be proud of that's for sure and quite a few guys who play really hard.

I still think they are taking Rudy Gay over Morrison, because they have someone who does what Morrison does in Matt Carroll.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> Felton was great, but I think all season long Gerald Wallace was a rock. I give to Gerald slightly above Ray.
> 
> The Bobcats have a lot to be proud of that's for sure and quite a few guys who play really hard.
> 
> I still think they are taking Rudy Gay over Morrison, because they have someone who does what Morrison does in Matt Carroll.


Well, the Blazers will probably get first choice, and from what I've read, Coach McMillan really wants Morrison badly. That option may not even be available by the time the Bobcats pick.

I wouldn't mind Rudy Gay...but I still like Morrison a lot. I just do.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

President Wallace!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> President Wallace!


Ummm....You've got to be thirty-five to be president. :wink:

Laurie


----------



## Runestone (Apr 30, 2006)

Raymond Felton


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Runestone said:


> Raymond Felton


Why so? Why Felton above any other?

BTW, I see you're new. Welcome to bbb.net and to the Bobcats forum. Nice to have you with us :smile:

Laurie


----------

